
Show HN: Senior Engineer Jobsearch Video Course (Free) - nezaj
https://jobsearch.dev/
======
nezaj
Hey HN!

Excited to share this project I've been working on for the last few weeks with
my friends. We made a video course on going through the job search as a senior
engineer.

Originally this was going to be a paid course, but after much talks, we
decided to give this to the community free of charge. We launched to our
network about two weeks ago and already have over 500 sign-ups. Fixed a couple
of bugs as well and are now ready to share with the HN community :)

We hope you or someone you know will find this useful!

